# Best grinder for La Pavoni



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

My La Pavoni has settled in my kitchen quite nicely and there's room next to it for a grinder, but what grinder ? Can anyone suggest a suitable grinder that will get the best out of La Pavoni ? I don't mind a used commercial grinder but I'm a bit weary of the ones on EBay, don't know too much about them really. I've read that the La PAvoni requires a particularly finer grind, so I'm thinking that leaves out most of the cheaper home grinders ?

I'm open to all suggestions

Soll


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

All depends on your budget, any grinder that will go fine enough a hand grinder will do it, a top end conical would be the best, but It's the difference between £30 and £1500, you have to decide how much you want to spend first,


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't mind a second hand commercial, I like the robustness and durable aspects of them ! I can spend about £300 I'm not sure if that's enough for a good quality second hand commercial


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds like a reasonable price, have a word with coffee chap, I'm sure he'll be able to accommodate you?

or if you are wanting to buy new, not sure what people are making of the sage grinder, but maybe worth a look


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The La Pav needs something stepless with micro adjust. So, I'd say anything from a second hand mazzer mini upwards. With the "cheaper" levers, just make sure the grind is right and the coffee will follow. I haven't dug my Romantica out for 3 weeks since I got my Expobar so maybe tomorrow I'll dust it off for a little go now you've whetted my appetite!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Soll said:


> I don't mind a used commercial grinder but I'm a bit weary of the ones on EBay
> 
> I'm open to all suggestions
> 
> Soll


Hi Soll, Greetings from Essex









If you have room for a commercial grinder a used mazzer would meet your needs.

I picked up a super jolly off ebay which is a fantastic grinder (previously owned mc2 and mignon) , though ebay can be a bit hit and miss with condition, especially with them being ex-commercial.

Drop coffeechap a pm as he often can often source mazzers.


----------

